# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  Ornata was out

## Aerries

Im hoping its a she because Im naming it Medusa lol. She got big quick! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Very nice but I'll admire her from afar  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aerries

> Very nice but I'll admire her from afar


Shes only about 3ish inches leg span, only half of what shell get lol, but omg the attitude she has lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Aerries

Lol it didnt make it 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

